# Front end loader bucket leaking down



## Havana Dude (Aug 8, 2013)

As the title says. 90's model Kubota compact 17 horse, B7100. 4 foot front end loader bucket. The bucket will not stay up right for an extended period of time. It operates fine, just will not hold material if left in upright position. If put in upright position, bucket will rotate on it's own downward in about 3 minutes or so. All other operations of FEL work fine, no noticable leak down that I can detect. Small history. I have replaced 5-6 of the Hydro lines for the FEL in the last year or so, with more to come, as they are all in fair to poor shape. The problem existed before I started replacing hoses.  Fluid level is good, as I kept an eye on it with all the leaks/hose replacements. I'm thinking some sort air leakage into system or maybe a seal gone bad?  NO fluid leaks at this time with a hose or running down piston shaft. Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## rydert (Aug 8, 2013)

I would most likely say that there is an internal leak in your tilt cylinder. It could be in the control valve also due to contamination from old hoses. Sometimes you can hear the oil bypassing and whatever it's bypassing in is usually hotter . If you check the oil and it is clear, that usually means that no air is being pulled into the system. Hope this helps .


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> I would most likely say that there is an internal leak in your tilt cylinder. It could be in the control valve also due to contamination from old hoses. Sometimes you can hear the oil bypassing and whatever it's bypassing in is usually hotter . If you check the oil and it is clear, that usually means that no air is being pulled into the system. Hope this helps .



x2... I would suspect the piston seal in the tilt cylinders. You probably have 1 bad one, and 1 good one.  Usually they both don't go out at the same time, but I would rebuild both of them.  One has gone up and down as much as the other one.

I don't suspect the valve too much, because you said you had the problem before you started changing hoses, but it is possible that the valve could be leaking at the center spool.


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. Sounds like it's probably above my head, guess I need to take to a pro. Was hoping I could bleed the system somehow. Appreciate the help.


----------



## crappiedex (Aug 9, 2013)

Fairly easy to repack cylinders. Plenty how to vids on you tube. Or just pull the cylinders off and take em to a hydraulic shop. Not to bad or expensive.


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 9, 2013)

crappiedex said:


> Fairly easy to repack cylinders. Plenty how to vids on you tube. Or just pull the cylinders off and take em to a hydraulic shop. Not to bad or expensive.


 Thanks crappiedex.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 10, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> x2... I would suspect the piston seal in the tilt cylinders. You probably have 1 bad one, and 1 good one.  Usually they both don't go out at the same time, but I would rebuild both of them.  One has gone up and down as much as the other one.
> 
> I don't suspect the valve too much, because you said you had the problem before you started changing hoses, but it is possible that the valve could be leaking at the center spool.



^This if it aint losing oil as it leaks down


----------

